# Fs - $2 Geophagus Tapajo fry Victoria



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

FS Geophagus Tapajo fry $2 each 
Also available geophagus argyrostictus fry $2 each sold out

both are aprox 1+ inches in size lots available I need space
willing to ship to Van VIA Harbout air.

$2 each or 25 for $40


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

water is pretty much neutral I keep it around 79 deg. I keep my adult Tapajo's in a 90 and they are doing great.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I keep seven along with 2 angels 3 barbs 3 pleco's and a gourami ( in a 90g)


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

They are great with discus I will be shipping fish to Van Monday afternoon so get your orders in


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

I received my Geophagus today, they are fat, healthy and very nice. Thanks Graeme for the nice fishes.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I can ship fish anytime usually 15-20 dollars depending on weight


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

any one interested in shareing the shipping cost on some of these?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be up to share shipping if somebody wants to be the organizer. I did it before with Graeme but just don't have time to be the organizer this time. 

Graeme, how many you got left and what size now? 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I would say I have around 50 left 1+ inches in size
shipping is cheap usually around 20 dollars


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I'd be up to share shipping if somebody wants to be the organizer. I did it before with Graeme but just don't have time to be the organizer this time.
> 
> Graeme, how many you got left and what size now?
> 
> ...


i think i may be able to step up to organize somthing like this if anyone local wants to get in on it.
local being in the lower mainland and able to pick up in Port Moody.
send me a pm if anyone wants.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Bought the Geophagus from Graeme- they are very nice, healthy and searching for food. Harbour Air shipping is very good and fee is very reasonable. I ordered 45 fishes (shares w/ BC aquaria member and my friend) and shipping fee is $25, so if you can combine order, shipping fee is $0.5 each. Thanks Graeme for the nice fishes.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would be in if a can pick up in east van as i have no wheels
i would like 4 our 5 of them


----------

